# Smoked Chicken Thighs for Smoky Chicken Soup



## Savannahsmoker (Jul 10, 2012)

*I needed to test my Rock’s Stoker Interface through the PID which will provide temp control and figured, as long as I am running the smoker, I would throw on some chicken for soup.

Systems up and running.






On with the brined and seasoned chicken thighs.  Doing a short smoke so I am adding smoke using the A-MAZ-N Pellet Tube Smoker.





Computer control up and running.





Time to pull the chicken.





Pile of chicken on the plate.  Look’s tasty to me and hope it does to y’all.





Sliced open and you can see the juice oozing out.





Chunk up and ready for to make Smoky Chicken Soup.





If you have not, ya gotta try Smoky Chicken Soup.

Thanks for looking.*


----------



## FrankZ (Jul 10, 2012)

Savannahsmoker said:


> *
> If you have not, ya gotta try Smoky Chicken Soup.
> 
> Thanks for looking.*



So that mean you deliver?  

Thanks for showing...


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 10, 2012)

I love the smoked turkey = wild rice soup that Dawglover posted last winter:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f15/smoked-turkey-wild-rice-black-bean-soup-76634.html 

I imagine it would be equally as good with smoked chicken. But if you're delivering to FrankZ, you can keep driving north ... heck, I'll meet you at the border!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 10, 2012)

That is amazing...I thought I was snazzy getting my blood pressure readings onto the computer...you got that beat.


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 12, 2012)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

